# Type 1 Family Weekender



## Josh DUK (Sep 2, 2019)

“We felt stronger and braver and in more control, we did not want it to end.” – Alex, parent.

Our Type 1 Family Weekender events help and support children and young people with Type 1 diabetes and their families. Take part and you’ll meet our amazing volunteers, including healthcare professionals, who are there to listen, support and make you feel more confident in managing diabetes. You’ll also get to meet other parents who understand everyday life with Type 1 while your children get involved in lots of fun activities.

Join us at one of our three remaining Family Weekenders in 2019:
*
·                    Belfast, 4th-6th October 

·                    Winchester, 1st-3rd November 

·                    Glasgow, 8th-10th November *

For more information, check out our website: https://www.diabetes.org.uk/how_we_help/type-1-events/family-events-


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 14, 2019)

I’ve heard so many good things about Diabetes UK camps and events for children, young people, and families.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 14, 2019)

It is great to see how the children develop over the weekend, but also so good to volunteer at one of these.
Give it a try.


----------

